# Is she or isn't she?



## VickNick (Oct 1, 2015)

So I bought this lovely Nubian doe in September - she was in with a buck for most of June, so she should be pregnant, and due sometime this month. It's her first baby. I have not had her blood tested (squeamish) and was just kind of hoping she'd start showing or something... 
But - here it is mid-November, and she still looks as trim as ever with her same old girlish figure. I'm checking her ligaments every day -no change. I've felt her right side, and feel nothing... Is there any thing I can do other than wait at this point? 
:think:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She should have an udder by now. How does that look?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Could you post some pics, pooch too?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't know much about goats, but these two bred does I bought were serviced and are due at the end of January, beginning of February, and their pregnancies are quite noticeable already. They aren't first fresheners, though.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

From what your saying I'm tempted to say that she didn't take, you could always save up and buy a small ultra sound machine since your squeamish about the blood, A couple of my goat friends use one and it works really well but it cost a bit, nothing terrible but enough to have to save for it at-least i do haha or you could take her to a vet who knows goats and have them blood test her or at-least pull blood and then you can send it in. 
I agree with with the others need pictures!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

There also is a urine test that you can do for $30 for 10 tests. There is a thread here on it that gives you specific information about where to order, etc. I have just started using these. For me, I like that I don't have to draw blood and I don't have to guess. Use when you think your doe is at least 60 days bred, so this fits with your does. Also, it gives you results quickly without having to send out to a lab.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> There also is a urine test that you can do for $30 for 10 tests. There is a thread here on it that gives you specific information about where to order, etc. I have just started using these. For me, I like that I don't have to draw blood and I don't have to guess. Use when you think your doe is at least 60 days bred, so this fits with your does. Also, it gives you results quickly without having to send out to a lab.


Are you talking about the ones made for cattle? If so I though I read they where unreliable because they can detect heat and give false results? If not What kind do you use and do you find them to be accurate? If they work I need those in my life!!!:leap:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's the one, and yes it does look like it detects heat but if you give the test, say she is positive then wait a few days and do it again that should be a true reading. I've been bad and haven't had the time to try mine but that seems like that way would work.
But I would just wait it out. Some goats don't show till right before they kid and some won't till after they kid. I've had ones make a udder almost 2 months in advanced, one 3 days before she kidded and before I retired my old lady she would pop out her kids and within a hour have a giant full udder. You can try posting pics of her pooch and see what people have to say also


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So far, yes it does seem accurate. If you are tracking your does heat cycles, after 60 days you should know if she is in heat or not when you test. I just mark on the calendar from breeding date and flag my calendar every 18-21 days to watch for heat. If you aren't seeing anything, then the test is great. If you don't know if your doe is heat and you don't keep a buck, check vulva and see if she is puffy with discharge and if there is a difference. Takes some monitoring, but you can usually tell.....


----------



## VickNick (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks, everyone! Will try to post pics today if the sun ever comes out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she may not of took. By now, she should be showing something.

Having a preg test will let you know for sure.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Was she in heat in June? My Nubians don't even cycle until September. Did they do some sort of fertility protocol to bring her into heat? Was she seen bred? When are the start and end dates she was in with the buck?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

And how old was she when she was exposed? Maybe she was too young to be cycling yet at all?


----------



## VickNick (Oct 1, 2015)

OK - She was about 1 yr old when she was exposed - here are the pictures. I totally invaded her privacy.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

How old was the buck? Was she seen in heat or seen bred?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would guess not......


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

MoonShadow said:


> From what your saying I'm tempted to say that she didn't take, you could always save up and buy a small ultra sound machine since your squeamish about the blood, A couple of my goat friends use one and it works really well but it cost a bit, nothing terrible but enough to have to save for it at-least i do haha or you could take her to a vet who knows goats and have them blood test her or at-least pull blood and then you can send it in.
> I agree with with the others need pictures!!!


Do you know where to get these from?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

MoonShadow said:


> From what your saying I'm tempted to say that she didn't take, you could always save up and buy a small ultra sound machine since your squeamish about the blood, A couple of my goat friends use one and it works really well but it cost a bit, nothing terrible but enough to have to save for it at-least i do haha or you could take her to a vet who knows goats and have them blood test her or at-least pull blood and then you can send it in.
> I agree with with the others need pictures!!!


Sorry I mean the ultra sound machine


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She doesn't look pregnant. She should be coming into heat this time of year. Have you seen any heats?


----------



## VickNick (Oct 1, 2015)

No, she hasn't gone into heat since we got her. Our other two Nubians go into heat and yell their heads off, but the only time she yells is when someone else is getting into trouble. (She's a tattle-tail, thankfully, she always tells on her sisters when they're doing something bad, lol!) I see discharge on the other 2 as well - this time, when lifting up her tail to take the pic, was the only time I've seen anything in that area - she's also been keeping her tail down for the last weekish, usually it's like a flag.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do you have a buck that could have bred her after September ? Maybe she has silent heats. 

You could board her with a buck for the time of two cycles and see if he can detect heat and get her bred.

Or blood test/ ultrasound to prove she's not pregnant then try a lutylase cycle to bring her into heat and get her bred.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Or try exposing her to a buck when your other does are in standing heat. Maybe they are on the same schedule but she's just quiet about it.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I am experiencing the same thing with my 2 girls. Their bodies did change and I thought they were pregnant. But they were due the first of October. But nothing yet. What do u all think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, some are silent with heats. 

Was a young buck used for breeding back then or was it a older smelly buck?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

cteague said:


> I am experiencing the same thing with my 2 girls. Their bodies did change and I thought they were pregnant. But they were due the first of October. But nothing yet. What do u all think?


Did they have other breeding dates or free access to a buck so that they might have a different due date?

You could pull blood to be sure.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

It was a young buck. He was close to a year old. He stayed in about 2 months


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he wasn't really smelly, the girls may not flock over him, but was indeed old enough to breed.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

So if they don't stink the doe wont accept him? Lol. Goats are wierd. Lol


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

cteague said:


> So if they don't stink the doe wont accept him? Lol. Goats are wierd. Lol


Not always. If he's small enough and doesn't smell manly enough they will chase him away even if they are in heat.

My older doe won't even flag or look at a yearling buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, the does are not turned on enough, if they do not smell ripe, LOL. But yet, there are some who do, when at standing heat with a buck who is an aggressive breeder. So, it can give and take depending on the Doe.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol good grief. They sure are complicated. Who would wany a smelly man. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh::crazy: Not me, LOL


----------

